
EBay founder lashes out at Carl Icahn - singhit
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57619640-93/ebay-founder-lashes-out-at-carl-icahn/
======
mathattack
Interesting to see them go on the counter-offensive. Very different from
Apple's response.

